# اسس تصميم مكتب بريد



## FOOF (14 سبتمبر 2007)

السلام عليكم 
كل عام وانتم بخير
اتمنى تساعدوني في مشروعي
اسم المشروع تصميم مكتب بريد
اتمنى من الجميع يضع الي يعرفه عن اسس تصميم مكاتب البريد ومشاريع مكاتب بريد 
وشكرااا


----------



## Amigo1987 (22 سبتمبر 2007)

يا ريت تفيدونى أنا كمان علشان عندى نفس المشروع


----------



## هنادي الصدقية (23 سبتمبر 2007)

وعليكم السلام والرحمة

والله سؤال صعب لان فيه اسس لتصميم المكاتب واماكن العمل عموما لكن 
مو مخصصة لمكاتب البريد 

عشان يصير الموضوع اسهل نحتاج في البداية التخطيط او الهيكلة وهذا اقتراح

مكتب البريد يعتبر مكان عمل عام ومبنى حكومي عادة عشان كذا لازم يعطي انطباع جيد ويكون ملفت للنظر ورح نبدا بالامور الاكبر ثم ننتهي بالتفاصيل

1- تقسيم مساحة المشروع الى (موقف السيارات لازم يكون كافي - منطقة البناء او الكتلة - منطقة التشجير والزراعة)

2- تقسيم المبنى الى ( استقبال - منطقة انتظار - غرف VIP- مكاتب الادارة - كاونترات الخدمة الهاتفية- كاونترات الخدمة المباشرة - لوكرات البريد - مخزن الطرود- ..... الخ ) <== يفضل تتصل على مكتب بريد وتسالهم عن اقسام مبناهم وتكتب نسبة مساحة كل قسم بالنسبة للمبنى مثلا المكاتب 70% وطبعا هذي نسبة افتراضية من عندي بس لازم الموازنة بالنسب يعني ما يصير الانتظار اكبر من منطقة العمل 

3- بعد كذا يخصص اجندة او جدول لكل قسم من اقسام المبنى مثلا 
من الاقسام الاستقبال :الاشياء اللي يحتوي عليها مثل الكاونتر وقسم الاستعلام واجهزة الهواتف ثم البحث 
من الاقسام ايضا مكاتب العمل ولازم تكون بيئة عمل مريحة تطل على منظر جميل او حديقة مغلقة ومادام الموظفين رح يقضون فيها وقت طويل فلا بد من وجود مكان راحة في مبنى البريد مثل كافتيريا صغيرة والكافتيريا لابد يلزمها مطبخ صغيير جدا


الطرود خصوصا الغالية لازم يكون لها مخزن مؤمن بتقنيات حماية عالية 

بعد كذا (لازم)يتجمعون ويطلعون الاساسيات اللي مفروض تتوفر في مكتب البريد

= من اساسيات مكاتب البريد 
لازم1
لازم2
لازم3

بعدها تترتب حسب الاولوية

وفي النهاية هذي مواقع في تصميم المكاتب عموما 

http://www.ultimateofficesolutions.co.uk/site/
فيه كثير عن بيئة العمل وأثاث المكاتب 

http://www.todaysfacilitymanager.com/index.php
موقع يعطي معلومات فنية وتقنية في تجهيزات المكاتب من ناحية : 
1- توفير الطاقة
2-البناء الخارجي والحماية
3-التصميم الداخلي وانظمة اللاسلكيات
4-انظمة الامان والحماية

وان شاء الله لو لقيت اي شي زيادة ارجع اكتبه


----------



## mona90 (18 أغسطس 2010)

شكرررررررررررررررررررررررررررررا 
وجزاك الله خيرا


----------



## مبارك الصلاحي (3 مارس 2013)

مشكور جدااااااااااااا يا هنادي بس ياريت لو اي عضو عنده مرجع كتاب يعطي الرابط لاني بحثت الى ان تعبت وماحصلت اي نتيجه


----------

